# cheap AC?



## jkupcha (Aug 27, 2009)

OK so the fireplace blower I have draws air from the basement (very large) and pulls it upstairs into the living room. When I turn it on during the hot summer months very cool air comes out and lowers the temp in the living room by a degree or two.  AM I saving any AC electric bucks by doing this?  I realize the basement must replenish the air I pull out with warmer air but I'm hoping it will then cool that warm air to reserc.  So do you think its worth runnning the fan motor or am I just crazy?  Thanks


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

im more curious how your fireplace blower is pulling air from the basement. Thats a bit strange. Most firplace blowers recirculate the air from the room that it is installed in.


----------



## jkupcha (Aug 27, 2009)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> im more curious how your fireplace blower is pulling air from the basement. Thats a bit strange. Most firplace blowers recirculate the air from the room that it is installed in.



I have a NZ6000 napoleon zero clearance fireplace. The blower is external and can be positioned in several places and the air ducted around the firebox. My blower is mounted on the basement ceiling directly under the fireplace. The ducting is only about 2 feet and this makes the blower extremely quiet because it is in the basement.  Blower controls and thermostate are wired neatly beside the fireplace. THis is one of the few details I am actually pleased about with the Napoleon.


----------



## Todd (Aug 27, 2009)

Must be similar to fireplace xtrodinaire's posi system where cold outside air is drawn in and around fireplace then blown into room to pressurize the house? Yours is hooked into basement instead of outside wall.

http://www.fireplacex.com/images/images_numbered/104104.jpg


----------



## gzecc (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope your not pulling carbon monoxide from any appliances in the basement ie hot water heater, furnace etc.


----------



## jkupcha (Aug 27, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> I hope your not pulling carbon monoxide from any appliances in the basement ie hot water heater, furnace etc.



Thanks but nope.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it should help, although not sure how significantly in terms of $$.  Our MI house has several supplies in the basement but the closest return is on the first floor across from the basement door.  So when we run the furnace fan in the summer it pulls cold air out of the basement into the return and then distributes it to the rest of the house.  It actually works pretty well for about a day's worth of cooling.  (We don't have AC there, and generally don't need it.)  I could see the moisture issue coming up if done often, as I already have to run a dehumidifier down there most of the time.


----------



## burntime (Aug 29, 2009)

It is cheap to run the firnace fan vs the air.  My furnace fan runs 24/7 when the air is on.  Your blower is much smaller then your furnace.  I run mine and it will coil the home a degree or two...


----------



## madrone (Sep 2, 2009)

I open the filter door on my NG furnace in the basement and run the fan. Noticeable cooling, and less energy used than an AC. Only works until the basement air warms up, but some days it's all I need, no AC.


----------



## raven (Oct 3, 2009)

i wouldn't think you save by doing that. there's a reason there's a drain on your coil. removing moisture from the air is part of ac conditioning


----------

